# Testbild zur Monitoreinstellung



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. September 2009)

Ich habe einen neuen Monitor aber irgendwie sind die Farben noch verbesserungswürdig. Leider kann ich kein Testbild oder sowas finden, mit dessen Hilfe ich meinen Viewsonic VX2433 FullHD-Monitor richtig einstellen kann. Weiß jemand, wo ich sowas herbekomme?

Edit: Ich habe ein paar Testbilder gefunden. Aber da steht nicht, wie es optimaler Weise aussehen soll. O_o
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Burosch-Full-HD-Testbilder_30215439.html


----------



## micRobe (21. September 2009)

Hier kann man es anhand von Kontrast- und Farbtestbild einstellen, mit Erklärung:
Monitorkalibrierung ganz einfach – auch ohne Spyder&Co.  Ansichten eines Sturkopfs


----------



## exa (21. September 2009)

blöd nur, das die meisten Labore auch keine korrekten Farben liefern^^
Wirklich richtig gehts nur MIT Spyder & Co, ich selbst habe meinen Monitor damit kalibriert, und war überrascht, was man als Ergebniss erhält...

vllt gehst du mal in Fotoläden, und fragst, ob die ein Spyder oä zum ausleihen haben, gegen ein paar Euro; dann isses richtig gemacht, und du musstest trotzdem nicht nioch 150 Tacken investieren...

btw mit den Geräten kann man manchmal auch den Drucker kalibrieren, nachfragen und wenn ja, gleich mitmachen!!!
Dann hast du direkt ein optimal abgestimmtes Setup und wunderst dich nie wieder, dass das Foto das du ausgedruckt hast aufm Schirm ganz anders ausgesehen hat...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (22. September 2009)

Was ist denn dieses Spyder? O_o


----------



## exa (22. September 2009)

ein spyder ist ein spezielles Messgerät, das mit der passenden Software automatisch deinen Monitor kalibriert und das ganze in ein Profil speichert...


----------

